# Hello from sunny Florida



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

Just joined this forum and wanted to say hello to everyone.
I recently began bowhunting again after a 20 year hiatus.

Thanks in advance for all your help and advice in helping me become a better archer and hunter. 

JR


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

.. welcome to AT ..


----------



## UpClose&Outdoor (Aug 29, 2009)

Flydown said:


> Just joined this forum and wanted to say hello to everyone.
> I recently began bowhunting again after a 20 year hiatus.
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your help and advice in helping me become a better archer and hunter.
> ...



Welcome! Im not that far from you, Im in Winter Haven!


----------



## Mathewsman99 (Jan 23, 2004)

welcome from michigan


----------



## Lung Buster 371 (Feb 11, 2006)

:welcomesign: from a native Floridian now living in Tennessee...


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

Good having another Florida resident! You'll enjoy AT.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

welcome from Jax BCH!


----------



## cgarcia67 (Sep 30, 2009)

Welcome to the AT!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* JR. Have fun here.


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

Glad you are here and :welcome: to Archery Talk!!! :cheers:
:wav: :wav:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

